# 2003 Compact versus newer



## Swami Scott (Oct 2, 2004)

I'm eyeballing a used 2003 Compact. So is the 2003 build essentially the same as 2009, 2010 Compact or CR? Has anything changed from 2003?


----------



## tigoat (Jun 6, 2006)

Swami Scott said:


> I'm eyeballing a used 2003 Compact. So is the 2003 build essentially the same as 2009, 2010 Compact or CR? Has anything changed from 2003?


There should not be a whole lot of things they would change on a Vamoots since 03 so I would grap it if I found one at a good deal. If anthing I would rather buy a 03 Vamoots than a 12 version simply because I have a belief that an older model is better than a newer one for a bike frame.


----------

